# Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort (#2005)



## joaneda (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello,

My husband and I are staying at Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort in the near future.  The resort has very good reviews on TripAdvisor and I was curious as to why this resort, which I traded through RCI, is not listed in Tug.
I was looking for reviews and reviewing all South African resorts but did not see  the resort listed anywhere.  Does anyone know why it isn't listed?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 6, 2016)

My guess is there aren't many TUGgers who actually stay in SA timeshares (even if at one time many were owned by TUGgers).

P.S.  Checked out the Reviews section and was surprised to see several--not a lot--reviews there.


----------



## joaneda (Aug 22, 2016)

*Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort in Capetown, South Africa*

We had a wonderful time atthis resort.  You enter the resort from the road onto the parking level, which is the roof of the building.  Reception greets you and there are 5 floors below this where an elevator is waiting to take you and your luggage down.  We had exchanged for a one bedroom and were delighted with the resort.  We were on the 5th floor and the entire back wall of our suite was a sliding glass doors with unbelievable views of the ocean.  I have never seen such beautiful sunsets in my life.  The suite was not luxurious, but acceptable with a queen bed which was comfortable, a full kitchen and a LR/DR combo.  We did not have air conditioning, but it wasn't needed since we were there in winter.  The first two floors of the resort does have air conditioning. The young lady at the front desk, "Nazeema", was anxious to help us anyway she could.  She was very efficient!!  She made dinner reservations for us, arranged taxi service and arranged one of the best tours we have been on.  We had a private full day tour with a woman who was a historian and botanist. Her knowledge of the area was amazing.  We had an elegant dinner at The Twelve Apostles Hotel one night,  the next day went to the Victoria and Albert Waterfront for some shopping, had lunch at a great restaurant named "Belthazars."  One night we had a lovely dinner at "Hussar's Grille" located in Camps Bay (one neighborhood or bay over).  You do not need to dress up for dinner here.  Even at the elegant "Twelve Apostles" people were casually dressed.  We also booked the Franscheok Wine Tram which arranged to have us picked up at Bantry Bay and we went to 6 winerys in the beautiful countryside.  There is a website where you can make the reservations.  We took the Yellow line, but all of them are good! I was contacted by the Resort after we left to let us know that we left a few things there.  They are mailing them to me.  I can highly recommend staying at Bantry Bay International Vacation Resort in Capetown, South Africa.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello joaneda! Thanks for your update. If will be great if you could just add your post above to the review section so people search for info will be easy to locate.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 23, 2016)

Glad you had such a good time, and thanks for the review!

I agree, this should be posted in the SA Resort Reviews to help others in the future if you can do it.

Thanks again.


----------



## joaneda (Oct 2, 2016)

*Review section*

Hi Lisa and Murano Jo,

I tried to post in the review section for Bantry Bay but the resort is not there.
Is there a way to add the resort to the reviews section?

Thanks,

Joan


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2016)

joaneda said:


> Hi Lisa and Murano Jo,
> 
> I tried to post in the review section for Bantry Bay but the resort is not there.
> Is there a way to add the resort to the reviews section?
> ...



Contact TUGBrian to have it added or post about it in the About the Rest of TUG forum.


----------

